# Wado-Ryu Instructor, anyone heard of him?



## KempoShaun (Mar 2, 2005)

Through an acquaintance, I have been given the chance to test for my Nidan  in Wado-Ryu under a Shichidan by the name of Iechi Sato.  I was wondering if anyone here had any knowledge of Master Sato?  Thanks in advance for replies. :ultracool


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 14, 2005)

i dont know anyone named or doing wado ryu stuff


----------

